# The Dark Crystal



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Youtube link, for mature people.. that means if youve never seen the movie, The Dark Crystal, then this will NOT make sense to you. At all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RudzOqb-fRc&playnext_from=SL


----------



## Browder (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for raping my childhood. It wasn't like that wasn't my favorite movie when I was little or anything. No really, thank you Adult Swim. Oh and the Dj podlings were _totally_ necessary.

BAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2010)

*LOL*  

For the record, Dark Crystal = epic win (1980s style)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the Dark Crystal. Amazing what they did with it for the time it was made in.
this video sort of funny but does the movie no justice.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Great movie, great skit. ^.^


----------

